# Spalted Apple Natural



## BC-Slinger (Jan 6, 2013)

Still have a decent amount of this amazing wood kicking around. Shaped a fairly large fork of it down quite a bit. Bathed in linseed oil overnight and sanded all the way to 2000 grit. Gonna gonna finish it with ca glue once the linseed dries up.

Before oil:

 

After oil:


----------



## AaronMB (May 1, 2013)

Oh, wow. Now that is just beautiful. That's pleasing from every angle.


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

Gougers!


----------



## The Warrior (Jan 30, 2012)

That's a beautiful work of art. Really well done.


----------



## Curtis (Apr 30, 2013)

That fork is absolutely gorgeous.

I admire your work! :bowdown:


----------



## ghost0311/8541 (Jan 6, 2013)

that is beautiful


----------



## G30 (Apr 16, 2013)

I want spalted wood  
Lol looks fantastic great job


----------



## quarterinmynose (Jan 21, 2012)

Wow, what a beautiful piece of wood, wonderfully shaped, you killed it man, straight killed it.


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

total beauty !


----------



## Saderath (Jan 1, 2013)

Excellent job!


----------



## Adirondack Kyle (Aug 20, 2012)

Beautiful!


----------



## reset (Apr 13, 2013)

That is just a beauty man.


----------



## Mister Magpie (Apr 10, 2013)

that's terrific Matt.


----------



## bigron (Nov 29, 2012)

sweeet fork as usual :headbang:


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

I got to see this one in person. It is indeed just lovely!

Cheers ..... Charles


----------



## ruthiexxxx (Sep 15, 2012)

wow...superb !


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

Oh my! I'd never put ca glue on top of that beautiful finish... but that's just me. Great looking piece, Matt, and nice carving, man. :bowdown:


----------



## Sean (Nov 17, 2011)

Wonderful spalt!


----------



## GHT (Jan 22, 2013)

wow, awesome wood and work


----------



## Quercusuber (Nov 10, 2011)

An amazing piece indeed!!!! One of your finest yet!!

Superb finish and very cool and functional design!!!

Great work!! 

Cheers ...Q


----------



## rockslinger (Nov 16, 2010)

A really great piece!


----------



## BootMuck (Sep 11, 2012)

Excellent.

I'm a huge linseed oil fan myself.. But that bone white before pic was pretty slick!

I'm sanding an apple right now but nothing of that caliber.

-Bryan


----------



## mr. green (Nov 3, 2012)

That's gorgeous.

Beautiful, BC.


----------



## flicks (Feb 16, 2013)

Awesome piece BC, thanks for sharing!


----------



## Bob Fionda (Apr 6, 2011)

Stunning work. Are you sure to put glue on it?


----------



## Btoon84 (Nov 22, 2011)

Wonderful fork BC! God that thing is gorgeous! Great shape too!


----------



## BC-Slinger (Jan 6, 2013)

Thanks everyone this one has turned out quite nice. I will be going back to get more of this wood for sure to work with.

Cheers

BC-Slinger


----------



## BC-Slinger (Jan 6, 2013)

Finished this sucker with CA glue last night. Snapped a couple pics of it this morning. It almost glows in the light now and feels silky smooth. Banded it up with a nice little tapered target band and elk leather dog bone pouch. :headbang:


----------



## Tentacle Toast (Jan 17, 2013)

My god, that sling is absolutely amazing. Beautiful, BC, absolutely beautiful...you have exceptional talent, & put it to great work here. I can't stop looking at it!


----------



## Mr.Teh (Feb 28, 2012)

Hey BC-Slinger, the grain and the colours of this shooter are absolutely fantastic, top work as always from you !

the photos are a dream, so clear so nice WOW :headbang:

cheers mr.teh


----------



## crendon (May 5, 2012)

I beautiful piece of wood that you have revealed in all of it's glory. Excellent work


----------



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

Oh yeah BC, you got something there Bud! The tree it came from is very jealous now because you made it prettier then when she had it! Great job! :bowdown:


----------



## LVO (Sep 25, 2011)

BC, that is incredibly beautiful! Man, you are just cranking out artwork at an amazing pace!

Great skills!

I'm very impressed by quite a few of our younger members here. It's great to see. Keep it up!


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

That one's gonna be hard to top, Matt. Came out gorgeous!


----------



## ruthiexxxx (Sep 15, 2012)

wow !!!!!


----------



## Bob Fionda (Apr 6, 2011)

Beautiful!


----------



## Arturito (Jan 10, 2013)

awesome in every aspect ... I am seen a strong contender for SOTM ... congrats BC

Cheers

Arturo


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Yep! I like it better with that new finish on it. That one is spectacular.

Cheers ..... Charles


----------



## quarterinmynose (Jan 21, 2012)

ohhhh yeah.......

*brown chicken, brown cow, ticka ticka ticka brown cow,.. brown cow*


----------



## BCLuxor (Aug 24, 2010)

Seriously now BC ... you and Tobias( Toseb?) need to do a build along vid, the way you carved them slings that have passed through the forum this week is stunning! I brought myself a new planing tool this morning and therefore am able to pretty much take a log/big fork up to about 9" Diameter and turn it into a piece of timber ( which is progress for me) I had a very quick mess around lunchtime and made a well ... mess ... the tools function great I got a big ol' chunky piece of oak into a flat state to go through the band saw. I roughed out a basic Y but it just lacked any finesse unlike you guys ...


----------



## BCLuxor (Aug 24, 2010)

quarterinmynose said:


> ohhhh yeah.......
> 
> *brown chicken, brown cow, ticka ticka ticka brown cow,.. brown cow*


 Just quick hijack here sorry guys I am paired with Quarterinmynose for the Secret Santa. "nearly done bud! Finish is being applied hopefully to mail before I leave for Disney at the weekend!"


----------



## PorkChopSling (Jan 17, 2013)

OMG... Now that is a work of beauty and art, holy cow man I love it!! Geez...you blow me away with what you make.


----------



## AnTrAxX (Jul 18, 2012)

Your spalted forks do always amaze me. Such a lovely grain!


----------



## jazz (May 15, 2012)

wow!


----------

